# Is there a way to change the backup schedule of Time Machine?



## RonaldMacDonald (Jun 1, 2010)

Unix is not exactly my forte but is there a way? I would rather backups did not run every hour. For me it is overkill.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 1, 2010)

Full backups don't run every hour. That's just the standard interval, and only changed items are backed up. I doubt you would ever notice that it even runs, as it normally only takes a few seconds.
Here's an article with one method to change that interval, if you like: http://www.tuaw.com/2008/12/08/terminal-tip-change-time-machine-backup-interval/
There's also a few utilities that can adjust the Time Machine settings: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/33757


----------

